
Apple Photos app recognises 4,432 scenes or objects - douglasfshearer
https://medium.com/@iosight/behind-apples-advanced-computer-vision-for-photos-app-41f3f617d31c#.x9vdpu3zg
======
PaulHoule
A list of animals without any primates.

